# lion fish eye is messed up



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

one of my lion fish's eyes are turning white and the other one isn't so idk what is wrong all prameters are fine please help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Might have smakced himself on the rock. Should be ok in a week or so. They heal up pretty fast


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*thanks but*

it looks like its getting worse because its getting more cloudy but the middle isn't and it looks very weird like the middle is perfectly clear and the outsides are almost white


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing you can do. It should heal. Sounds like he smacked it. I have a Scopus Tang, that smacked one eye, and it never came back, the eye socket is clear.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*really worried now*

he hasn't eaten in two days when i usually can't even feed my eels because he eats it all


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe since his eye is giving him trouble, he is having a hard time finding the food? Try feeding him as directly as possible. I once had a clown trigger that wouldn't eat unless you put the food in his mouth!


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*he looks so much better*

i did a water change because i checked salinity and it was way high and now that i fixed that his color is back and his eye looks 100 times better


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

cool he eating..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> i did a water change because i checked salinity and it was way high and now that i fixed that his color is back and his eye looks 100 times better


 :shock: And people wonder why we ask for water parameters first thing.:shock:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

cloudy eyes happens when the water params are off or the water is dirty.lions are hardy fishes compared to some of the more delicate fishes in tanks.if the eyes deteriorate or become worst to the extent it hinders the fish ability to see only antibiotics and clean water can cure it.


----------

